# Trivia 11/25



## luckytrim (Nov 25, 2019)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]trivia 11/25[/FONT]
  DID YOU KNOW...
There weren't as many as one billion people in all of human  history until
the year 1804. The next 200 years saw a massive increase as in  2011 the
world's population reached seven billion.


1. What does the Latin phrase, 'subpoena " translate to in  English ?
2. "Through the Past, Darkly" was a greatest hits compilation  for which rock
band?
3. Can you think of a girl's name that is derived from the  Latin term for 
Bears ?
4. Strange Words are These ; ESCHATOLOGY ... the study of  ...
  a. - Babies
  b. - Growth
  c. - Nutrition
  d. - Death
5. There are two things from that town in France called  'Chantilly' ; one is 
Lace, of course, but what is the other ??
6. If I had an Idiopathic disease, what  caused it ?
7. What is 365 in Roman Numerals ?
8. Fill in the Blank ;
Genesis, Exodus,  _________,  Numbers, Deuteronomy

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Here in America, the first Soldier thrown out of the Army for  being gay was
PFC Harlan Waintree, in 1940.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. 'Under Penalty'
2.  The Rolling Stones
3. Ursula
4. – d
5. Whipped Cream
6. Cause is unknown
7. CCCLXV
8. Leviticus

CRAP !!
The year was 1778. The man was Gotthold Enslin, a lieutenant,  dismissed at
Valley Forge for having been caught in same sex sexual  activity. From
1945-1993, over one hundred thousand Americans were dismissed  from the armed
forces for being  gay.




[/FONT]


----------

